# Steroids in Pride FC???



## Sambonator (Oct 18, 2006)

Uh....does Japan regulate the use of steroids???


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

nope. kinda sucks... scared to know who's juicin'!


----------



## Sambonator (Oct 18, 2006)

Really!?!?! Link me to proof!!! *starts sobbing*


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sambonator said:


> Really!?!?! Link me to proof!!! *starts sobbing*


don't think i need to, i'm pretty sure it's common knowledge!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

well... 

if you can find steroids for High School sports, it doesnt surpise me that its anywhere...

if it aint going to be roids, the its going to be HGH

Nobody can stop that... and Im 99% confident its everwhere in professional sports


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

I like the fact that they don't test for steroids. Can anybody prove to me that it makes you a better fighter. Look at what Alex Emalienko did to Thompson!


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

Um, yah..Pretty sure steroids are legal in Japan. Unlike US...where they test for use of steroids. NOT 100% sure, but that's what my friend told me. Don't call me gullible cause it sounds right.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Sambonator said:


> Uh....does Japan regulate the use of steroids???





pt447 said:


> don't think i need to, i'm pretty sure it's common knowledge!


*WRONG!

Japan does test for drugs. Wanderlei Silva has said this in an interview. The US test for all kinds of drugs but Japan only does certain ones. They do test but not for the same drugs as the US. Drugs that are illegal here might be legal in Japan and drugs that are illegal there might be legal here, they are two different markets. They do test for drugs.*


----------



## way2good (Oct 19, 2006)

steroids would be good for the sport


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

way2good said:


> steroids would be good for the sport


Yes, there's nothing wrong with steroids. It's just the abuse of steroids which organizations have to worry about. Unfortunately with that level of competition it's bound to happen


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *WRONG!
> 
> Japan does test for drugs. Wanderlei Silva has said this in an interview. The US test for all kinds of drugs but Japan only does certain ones. They do test but not for the same drugs as the US. Drugs that are illegal here might be legal in Japan and drugs that are illegal there might be legal here, they are two different markets. They do test for drugs.*


alright then, i was wrong.


----------

